# Good books...



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone know of any good books on reptile genetics? Or more specific books such as ones surrounding corn, boa, python genetics etc?

I'm fairly new to the subject, but have a basic understanding of genes, alleles etc from A level biology and a science degree, so nothing too basic, but not rocket science.

Do these books even exist? 

Cheers 

Biscuitman


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

For corn snakes, Kathy Love's book is very good at introducing corn genetics, but for more comprehensive coverage, EVERYONE recommends Charles Pritzel's Corn Snake Morph Guide. Mine on order from the US, costs only £10.42 with delivery, just waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I was going to mention Genetics for Herpers by Charles Pritzel (Genetics For Herpers), but it may be too basic for you. You can see page from the book here: Genetics For Herpers - View Pages


----------

